# HELP! Look for THIS JUCIE "Versatile Shisha - BlackCurrant ICE"



## Jeffreytheman2009 (22/8/22)

*Hi Guy I am Searching hard for this Cheap Ass JUCIE call 
"VERSATILE SHISHA BLACKCURRANT WITH ICE"
I got hook to it and first it found them at a Fleer market,
But now it Out of stock every where!
IF any one know where abt in JHB or PTA sell Them Please Let me know so that i can stock up Some 
have already try a few other brand that Also Blackcurrant but nothing like this Brand,..
Kindly pls if any one know where and how i can find it pls Do let me Know Much appreciated 
Jeff 
PM or Whatapp me Pls 0723235393*


----------

